# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  پسورد فایل rar رو گم کردم

## gbg

پسورد فایل رار رو گم کردم
ولی می دونم از چه کلماتی تشکیل شده ولی ترتیب قرارگیریشون یادم نیست
حالا با چه نرم افزاری می تونم پسوردم رو پیدا کنم

----------


## Fatal Error

نرم افزار برای پسورد رار خیلی زیاده بعضیهاشون از واحد پردازشی کارت گرافیک کمک میگیره که زمان پیدا کردن پسورد رو کوتاهتر میکنه

----------

